# Purigen question / poll



## NeverEndingNinja (Jan 4, 2008)

Its all preference. Its not necessary, and it doesn't hurt either. If you want sparkly water, get some Purigen. It didn't do much for me, but I had it in my AC20 on a 55gal. Should have stuffed it in my AC70.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Purigen does nothing but positive things for the Aquarium water. It absorbs like no other, and makes the water crystalline. I love mine, never use a canister without it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Cool. I'm getting some!

Do you just put it in the top of your can filter? Under the white stuff, but above the bio balls?


----------



## rolloffhill (Jan 18, 2008)

Filter media bag...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

So it doesn't actually have to be the one called "the bag?"

The people at bigal's told me it was made just for that stuff.

No?

And does it matter if I get the square one, or the round ones?


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

If youre talking about the round ones in the picture above, those are close-up shots of the bags showing the mesh size etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

jinx© said:


> If youre talking about the round ones in the picture above, those are close-up shots of the bags showing the mesh size etc.


I was told that because the media is so fine I had to use the specfic one called the bag. Is that true or can I just use any media bag? Also its square and my filter is round. Does it matter if the filter bag doesn't go across exact?


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Make sure you get filter bags that are very fine or else the purigen beads will pass right through and float all around the water. I had to finally use white pantyhose stockings to keep from having this problem


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I just buy the stuff in the 100ml pouches, that way I don't need to worry about the bag at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm at prtsmart right now. Will aqua pure filter media bags work?


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

The bag that Seachem sells is impervious to the strong solution of bleach you need to use to re-charge the Purigen... you can re-charge the same batch 8 times and cloth bags will probably not hold up in the bleach. Getting the Seachem 100ml pouches is a good way to go too. If you don't buy it pre-bagged get yourself two Seachem Bags. That way you can always have one in your filter while the second is re-charging. You are going to need some Acid buffer or Neutral regulator and Prime for the re-charging process too.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

I bought my first bag at Petsmart and it leaked crazy!!! Not good at all.


----------



## rolloffhill (Jan 18, 2008)

NeonShrimp said:


> Make sure you get filter bags that are very fine or else the purigen beads will pass right through and float all around the water. I had to finally use white pantyhose stockings to keep from having this problem





NeonShrimp said:


> I bought my first bag at Petsmart and it leaked crazy!!! Not good at all.


 
Same here minus the pantyhose. Get the smallest micron bag possible.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

All I use is the seachem refillable bags, never had an issue


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

YMMV but the petsmarts around here dont carry bags that are fine meshed enough for Purigen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Yah - your right. I tried it (it was only 99 cents) and it didn't work.

I ordered the purigen bag "the bag" from Big Al, but it won't be here for a week.

can I use this bag in the meantime, and then swap it out ?

Is it ok if it leaks a little bit?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Question - you said "white pantyhose" does the color matter? (i didn't know if you used white becuase of the dyes or something using other colors.) I don't think my wife has any extra white ones. Mabye black or something.

Also do you just tie the end's off, and through it on top of your can filter? IT doesn't have to fit just right, or go all the way across?



NeonShrimp said:


> Make sure you get filter bags that are very fine or else the purigen beads will pass right through and float all around the water. I had to finally use white pantyhose stockings to keep from having this problem


----------



## rolloffhill (Jan 18, 2008)

rick4him said:


> Yah - your right. I tried it (it was only 99 cents) and it didn't work.
> 
> I ordered the purigen bag "the bag" from Big Al, but it won't be here for a week.
> 
> ...


Sure will be more of a PITA to move to a new bag when it's soaking wet. You've managed not using it this long, whats another week?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

I just wanted to get it in there I guess.

I could use pantyhose, is that better?

Or could I "double bag" it, and use both of the little bag they gave me, to make it more finer?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Didn't I just read in another post you advising someone else to slow down... :fish:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Didn't I just read in another post you advising someone else to slow down... :fish:


No...I said go slow with adding Co2 to a tank.

Question - will any color panny hose work well for what I need to do?


----------



## rolloffhill (Jan 18, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Didn't I just read in another post you advising someone else to slow down... :fish:



















http://www.dfwfishbox.com/images/smilies/sFi_fishwack.gif


----------



## rolloffhill (Jan 18, 2008)

rick4him said:


> No...I said go slow with adding Co2 to a tank.
> 
> Question - will any color panny hose work well for what I need to do?



Why order the bag if you are going to use pantyhose? :icon_neut


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

rick4him said:


> No...I said go slow with adding Co2 to a tank.


That is not what you said. Here is what you said copied from your post verbatim and quoted.

"I've been reading ALLOT around here lately, and it seems the universal word for most thing is SLOW."

You said "most thing (sic)", the posters question was specific to CO2 but your answer about going slow clearly was not though it was also applicable to the original poster's question...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

ROFLMBO- u guys r hillarious!

Rick, it doesn't matter what color pantyhose you use if you're just going to switch it out in a few days anyway. Most important thing to keep in mind- you'd better ASK your wife, first!!!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> ROFLMBO- u guys r hillarious!
> 
> Rick, it doesn't matter what color pantyhose you use if you're just going to switch it out in a few days anyway. Most important thing to keep in mind- you'd better ASK your wife, first!!!


You are assuming that the pantyhose in question are in fact those of his wife.. ROFL!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAH 

I got her permission.. Black panty hose it is!

I do have one other question though...when I put it in there it was pretty small. It didn't cover the whole top of the bio ball layer. 

Is that still correct?

Is it supposed to cover the entire layer below it, or simply just putting it into the canister will be ok?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Just toss it in there. Mine never make a complete layer ever.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

For the love of all that is planted and green... just wait until you get the right bag. If you have a 'spill' you'll probably never be able to get it out of the tank.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

indiboi said:


> For the love of all that is planted and green...


oooo I gotta remember that one...


----------



## rolloffhill (Jan 18, 2008)

indiboi said:


> For the love of all that is planted and green... just wait until you get the right bag. If you have a 'spill' you'll probably never be able to get it out of the tank.


 
True, and I can see the title already..

"Poll: How do I get purigen out of my tank?"

Is there a good way to do it without tearing down my tank? What do you guys do? 


Couldn't resist....


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Yelp - that's what it would say. Man you must be a psychic....:smile: 


rolloffhill said:


> True, and I can see the title already..
> 
> "Poll: How do I get purigen out of my tank?"
> 
> ...


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

rick4him said:


> Question - you said "white pantyhose" does the color matter? (i didn't know if you used white becuase of the dyes or something using other colors.) I don't think my wife has any extra white ones. Mabye black or something.
> 
> "EXTRA"?
> I hope that you don't plan to use used pantyhose,with traces of perfumes,lotions,etc.etc.


----------



## neilfishguy (Dec 16, 2007)

lescarpentier said:


> rick4him said:
> 
> 
> > Question - you said "white pantyhose" does the color matter? (i didn't know if you used white becuase of the dyes or something using other colors.) I don't think my wife has any extra white ones. Mabye black or something.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm using the panty hose (from my wife) and all seems to be going swell!


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Cool, the reason why I use white is so I can tell when to replace/reactivate the purigen as it turns darker


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

NeonShrimp said:


> Cool, the reason why I use white is so I can tell when to replace/reactivate the purigen as it turns darker


Are you able to leave the Purigen in the pantyhose when you put it in the bleach solution. I would think the 50% bleach solution would eat away at the pantyhose over time.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

I remove the purigen before.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

NeonShrimp said:


> I remove the purigen before.


I plan on changing it when I get "the bag" I ordered. I hope it's not to messy!:smile:


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

rick4him said:


> You did what?


I remove the purigen from the stocking before reactivating and then rubberband it back after.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

So I have had the purigen in my filter for 6 days now. Yesterday I undid my filter to check for any clogs. I noticed that my purigen was already brown. Isn't this when you are supposed to change it? How could it have gotten brown in 6 days, when it is supposed to take 6 months or so before you have to change it? What gives? You think I need, for some strange reason, change it out?


----------



## Buc_Nasty (Oct 22, 2010)

rick4him said:


> So it doesn't actually have to be the one called "the bag?"
> 
> The people at bigal's told me it was made just for that stuff.
> 
> ...


You definitely need "the bag." The purigen itself is tiny and will slip through most bags. I tried to find a different way to hold the purigen but I couldnt. If you spend less money on something else, chances are it'll be wasted because it won't work. I bought the specific bag for it and highly recommend anyone who buys purigen does the same.


----------

